
High pollen counts are associated with lower crime rates - EndXA
https://journalistsresource.org/studies/government/criminal-justice/allergies-crime-link/
======
olliej
High pollen counts implies green space, which means lower population or area
where funds are available to maintain green spaces, which means the is
probably just another proxy for income levels (regardless of any attempts to
control for income, etc)

~~~
midnitewarrior
We should start sprinkling pollen in high crime areas to prevent crime!

~~~
tuesdayrain
Maybe people's allergies will be too bad for them to commit crimes. Mine just
make me want to sleep.

------
adchari
This just seems like a false correlation. Urban areas have more crime and less
pollen, while suburban/rural areas have less people, less crime, and more
pollen

------
ncmncm
As usual, coincidences are more common than people like to think. But even if
the correlation is consistent, both could stem from a common cause.

Heat waves are usually blamed for high crime rates. Do we get less pollen then
too?

~~~
ralmeida
Absolutely. If A and B are significantly correlated, either A causes B, or B
causes A or X causes both.

The article itself, citing the study, presents some possible mechanisms
through which such a reduction could be explained.

------
RenRav
Don't weather reports include pollen measurements? I wonder if there is just
less people outside on those days. Criminals might also have pollen allergies?

------
ebg13
> _Not that increasing pollen or health shocks is a tool to fight crime..._

But it could be!

